# Burn-in period for HID lighting ... newer bulb shines blue, the older one yellow.



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

My 2003 Passat W8 originally came with bi-xenon headlights that were of a bluish tint. This past Februrary, I had to replace the passenger light because it went out. Since Feburary it has remained a yellow-ish yellow.
To keep the age and color of the lights the same, I decided to replace my driver side headlight as well. Interestingly though, when I received it from the dealership, it ihad a bluish tint when I saw it in place.
I had the impression that the HID lights have a roughly equivalent burn-in / transition period from yellowish white to a bluish color. Looking at the invoices, they used the same part number for both sides.
I am thinking one of the following:
1. This is normal (not all bulbs are equal).
2. The dealer never installed the light as I requested.
Is this normal? Has someone else ran into this issue?


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

Should not be yellow-ish. Btw, did you check W8 forum? http://www.w8forum.dk/


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (t0kie)*

I was told the lights take about 100 hours to burn-in or change from a yellowish white to the blue color that we can expect.
This isn't the case?
No, I haven't tried the website. I'll look at it also.


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (Logisan)*

No, it shouldn't take that long, may be you got bulb with different temp? Because the OEM that comes in W8 I think is 6000K, not 4300K, check with the dealer.


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (t0kie)*

Where can I find out that information for myself? The delaer will just tell me that it takes 100 hours or so to turn blue.
Wouldn't the same OEM parts have the same settings? Could the headlight assembly have anything to do with it. They had to replace that as well.
Norman


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (Logisan)*

Try to call Autobarn VW in Mount Prospect, IL @ (847) 392 6300, and talk to Juan from parts. Tell him Rico from California told you, he may be able to help you. I got all my OEM parts from him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (t0kie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t0kie* »_No, it shouldn't take that long, may be you got bulb with different temp? Because the OEM that comes in W8 I think is 6000K, not 4300K, check with the dealer.

If I'm not mistaken, all bulbs that come in OEM HID setups are 4100k.


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (VR-Jetta)*

They are mostly 4300K, but not the W8.


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (t0kie)*

It's good to hear that there is no burn-in period. I'm not sure why my dealer keeps saying that. 
When I purchased the W8 new in 2003 I added a sports package which included the 17" wheels and sports suspension. I don't recall what other features it included. It might have been a different light also but it would have been either a dealership add-on or a VW thing.


----------



## paracoche (Nov 29, 2007)

it should not take so long time, there maybe some quality question on the bulbs, or the dealer made mistaken, did you get the cheaper one?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Burn-in period for HID lighting ... newer bulb shines blue, the older one yellow. (Logisan)*

If you want them to be the same color I'd suggest replacing both HID bulbs at the same time.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (t0kie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t0kie* »_They are mostly 4300K, but not the W8.

Wrong.
EDIT:
I see you have a W8...pull the bulbs out and you'll see. 


_Modified by nater at 9:50 AM 3-16-2008_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Burn-in period for HID lighting ... newer bulb shines blue, the older one yellow. (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_If you want them to be the same color I'd suggest replacing both HID bulbs at the same time.


Dennis is exactly correct. 
As far as a "burn in" period. Yes, and no.
The bulbs "burn in" to a bluer color over time. But if you don't replace bulbs (even a week apart) in pairs they will NEVER match exactly.
Unless VW used a non OEM manufacturer (other than their osram/philips) there is no reason why they won't be consistent in color (as long as they have been used for 0 hours).
The reason the W8 HIDs appear bluer is not because of the bulb, it's the housing. They are true 4100/4300K HIDs. I'm running them in our 05.5 Passat Wagon.


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Burn-in period for HID lighting ... newer bulb shines blue, the older one yellow. (nater)*

According to the service paperwork, they used the same part number for the lights on both sides when I requested them replaced. One is yellow. The other turned blue immediately. 
The other difference could be the headlight assembly itself. They had to replace that due to some wiring issue. I don't know which one is 3b7-941-018-T or what I had previously.


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Burn-in period for HID lighting ... newer bulb shines blue, the older one yellow. (Logisan)*

But HIB bulb should not be yellow, if it's not 3000K bulbs. I don't think it's the housing.


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Burn-in period for HID lighting ... newer bulb shines blue, the older one yellow. (t0kie)*

Are we all in agreement that if there is not a burn-in period where a yellow-white light turns into blue?
I guess that is my underlying question. My dealer told me to give the light 100 hours for it to turn colors. To explain why the other bulb is blue the service manager stated HID lights are not a scientific process. 
This dealer is Momentum VW of Houston, TX.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Burn-in period for HID lighting ... newer bulb shines blue, the older one yellow. (Logisan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Logisan* »_Are we all in agreement that if there is not a burn-in period where a yellow-white light turns into blue?

Not really - HIDs will 'go blue' as they age. Light output will also decrease.

_Quote, originally posted by *Logisan* »_My dealer told me to give the light 100 hours for it to turn colors. To explain why the other bulb is blue the service manager stated HID lights are not a scientific process.

I think it's true that two bulbs aren't going to be exactly the same color - but if they are the same part number, from the same manufacturer, and the same 'age' (operating hours) they should be close.

_Quote, originally posted by *Logisan* »_According to the service paperwork, they used the same part number for the lights on both sides when I requested them replaced.

But, are you saying that the dealer replaced both HID 'bulbs' at the same time with the same VW part number? I'd start by checking both bulbs to see if they are the same manufacturer and manufacturer part number. And then swap the bulbs from side to side to see to see if the color difference moves with the bulb. If they are the same manufacturer part number and 'age' then I suspect the bluer one may be failing prematurely.


----------



## bigghed (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Burn-in period for HID lighting ... newer bulb shines blue, the older one yellow. (Logisan)*

No burn-in period required... Sounds like you might have an 8k bulb in there... stock is 4300k


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Burn-in period for HID lighting ... newer bulb shines blue, the older one yellow. (bigghed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigghed* »_No burn-in period required... Sounds like you might have an 8k bulb in there... stock is 4300k

Please don't feed mis-information here...There is no oem bulb (especially that you would get at the dealer) that is 8000k.
What he's talking about by "burn-in" is that the bulbs burn into a bluer color over time.
This is 100% correct. Absolutely 100%.
Bulbs constantly change color as they age (consequently as Dennis said the output lowers). 
The bulbs are supposed to be identical but a slightly differnt salt mixture in the bulb can create a different color or make it color shift quicker.
Unfortunately, there are slight variations in color sometimes. My lamps have the slightest color difference b/w both (hardly noticeable by anybody but me) but nonetheless, there is a difference.


----------

